# Sugar Cycles Weekly ride



## cervelop2c (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi, 
does anyone on here do the Sugar Cycles Weekly ride on Saturdays or Wednesday? Im new to the area and looking for some group rides. I was just wondering if i could get more info on speeds and distance if anyone here does that ride also. Thanks!


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

I have not ridden with them, but I have bought four bikes from them over the past two years. The owner's name is Kyle Davenport, real nice guy. I am thinking about riding with them next weekend.


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

These guys ride pretty fast since most of 'em are deeply involved in the Houston racing scene. Great group of guys. Haven't ridden with them for awhile but one of my buddies join them on Saturdays and mentioned that they go anywhere between 25 to 30++mph.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

That's pretty fast. I wonder how fast the "B" group rides?


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

cervelop2c said:


> Im new to the area and looking for some group rides.


What part of Houston do you live? 

There are a bunch of weekly rides 

We do the Zube park Saturday ride often.

Our Saturday Morning Rides: 25 years and still going strong!


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello Kitty said:


> What part of Houston do you live?
> 
> There are a bunch of weekly rides
> 
> ...


Hi Kitty, I'm down here in Katy and you have the club I may be looking for. I've been riding myself for 6 years now and I'm looking for some older people to ride with. I checked your web site and I seen some older people, that I think I would like to ride with. Do you ride most Saturdays? I hope this weather breaks pretty soon, so I can ride a little more than I have been. Do you have any people that ride during the week, as I'm retired. Thanks.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

George M said:


> Hi Kitty, I'm down here in Katy and you have the club I may be looking for.


While the wife and I typically head over to the Northwest ride on Saturdays, you might also want to consider the Bike Barn katy ride (Saturday 8:00 from Bike Barn parking lot). 



George M said:


> Do you have any people that ride during the week, as I'm retired. Thanks.


Not sure who to contact, but there is a group of older/retired folks that typically rides in the Katy/Brookshire area each Wednesday morning as well as the MWF bike club (all ages) that have group rides in Northwest Houston starting from a school in Cypress/Fairbanks subdivision off 290, every Monday-Wednesday-Friday morning


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

ms6073 said:


> While the wife and I typically head over to the Northwest ride on Saturdays, you might also want to consider the Bike Barn katy ride (Saturday 8:00 from Bike Barn parking lot).
> 
> Not sure who to contact, but there is a group of older/retired folks that typically rides in the Katy/Brookshire area each Wednesday morning as well as the MWF bike club (all ages) that have group rides in Northwest Houston starting from a school in Cypress/Fairbanks subdivision off 290, every Monday-Wednesday-Friday morning


Thanks, I know about the Bike Barn rides and the Wed rides, but I was looking for some new places to ride. I was thinking about going up to Zube park tomorrow, but I have something going on. I'm hoping for next weekend. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

George M said:


> I was thinking about going up to Zube park tomorrow, but I have something going on. I'm hoping for next weekend. Thanks for the reply.


George,
Did you ever make it to Zube Park? If so, how was it?

Anyone else ridden with Sugar Cycles?


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Merc said:


> George,
> Did you ever make it to Zube Park? If so, how was it?
> 
> Anyone else ridden with Sugar Cycles?


Yes I did and I didn't like it very well. Most of my riding is in Fulshire, but if chappel Hill were closer I would probably ride there more.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

George, I know this post is almost a year old now, but did you give that Zube Park group ride a second chance? Why did you not like the ride?


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Merc said:


> George, I know this post is almost a year old now, but did you give that Zube Park group ride a second chance? Why did you not like the ride?


Yes I did, lol and I joined there club. I've been going up there on Saturdays and I ride around here, meaning Fulshear, the rest of the week. I haven't been up there in a few weeks now, because on the weather, but they get a pretty good crowd of riders. For the most part, it's a pretty friendly group of riders. They have different groups that ride in and how fast you want to ride. I usually go with the 14 mph to 16, but they usually go 17 to 20. I'm hoping to get up there Saturday.


----------

